
54 Videos on viral marketing - JesperAstrom
http://viralhack.com/
======
JesperAstrom
I decided to create a course in Viral Marketing.

The course is the result of the last few years testing and refining a
methodology on how to make content go viral. It is a course about the
mechanics, user behaviors and tactics rather than the content quality. Given
an algorithmic and network based world, the more we understand about what
increases our chances of producing content that people want to share, becomes
increasingly important.

As it turns out. The behavioral mechanics supporting the content, is as
important, if not more important than the content itself, in terms of what
makes a user interact with the content.

I will continuously update the course based on participant feedback and I feel
like it is ready for peer review. Currently there are 1040 participants from
over 45 countries taking the course and the most active users have reached
about half way through.

If you take the course, feel free to give me feedback here in the comments or
in the associated Facebook group.

------
nathan_long
If I haven't seen these already...

